# What hooks do you like... mainly aimed at Viperkeeper



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

As the title says...

Just wondering what hooks people like to use. I'm not that experienced with hooks yet, only used them a few times. I do quite like the midwest stuff but to be fair I'm not impressed by the build quality on them.
I see on the odd video that Viperkeeper seems to use the ace-capture hooks ? I was thinking of ordering one or two of these to see what they are like.

Mike


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

do you use tongs more?


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't use tongs at all, having said that I don't deal with front fanged venomous really, Richard does all that as they are his snakes. I just help out with the other stuff. 
But I want to learn to use the hooks, mainly for some of the boiga and the Malpolon, though could be handy for things like really fiesty coachwhips and sand snakes.

Mike


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ah I see, I thought you kept front fanged venomous


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

No I don't keep front fanged, I don't really want to as the only real front fanged I like are the mambas and the australian elapids. Not really the best venomous to start with really.
I only like them as they are like racers so really I can keep the same sort of thing only non or mildly venomous.

I'm not that taken with venomous to keep really, though some of the rear fanged are fascinating. To me a gaboon is really just a more dangerous blood python so again no interest in keeping that sort of thing. Some of the arboreal vipers are pretty cool (though boring like GTP's), but I'd only want them for show pieces.

I've seen a fair few venomous close up now, the cobra's I quite like and the kings are nice but to me it's only been the australian stuff and the mambas that really caught my attention. The mambas because they showed much more intelligence and the australian ones because they just look like they know they can kill you. (one taipan used to curl it's lip to show the fang when you stared at it).

I can get as much if not more kicks out of rear fanged as you can safely free handle them as long as you don't mind the odd bite. Keeps you on your toes without the stress of full venomous.

Mike
Mike


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

*Purchased from Midwest tongs*

We have tongs and hooks but I prefer to use hooks


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

nice hooks. i like the ones which get bigger when you push a button.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice hooks, i like the larger one, not a fan of tongs, but if they work then there handy i guess: victory:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Mike is mainly interested in the build quality of other 'brands' of hooks, we have some hooks and quite frankly they're terrible!!!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

where can you get tongs like that over here


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You can't, you have to order them from mid west tongs, according to Dana the owner of midwest tongs, there are NO European distributors for them (and they're not looking for any either), but it you do huge bulk orders three times a year (as in $10,000) they will give you a discount. However, Glades will have some of the gentle giants on their table at Hamm at the weekend.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

we got a quote from midwest, shipping was $170 which between two people works out at about £40 each which isnt too bad


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

just be aware mate they hit you with a bill this side as well (uk taxes etc... whhich can range up to around £40 -£60 depends on the size and weight

i fell for it


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

here's a link for you...........
Midwest Gentle Giant Snake Tong Rattlesnake 40" Tongs on eBay, also Other Reptile Supplies, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Mar-08 15:36:30 GMT)


----------



## rthomse (Aug 31, 2007)

Viperkeeper also uses Animal Capture Equipment Inc Ace capture equipment.Very light weight,made from composite material.


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

Mid west mini hook! the red long bugger! best hook ever. Handled many specis with this right through from vipers to elapids. highly reccommed this remote handling tool.

Iri Gill


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I use the "Midwest Mini hook and Pinner Combo"

Cant beat it, perfect for moving those little to medium sized tackers around


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

ive got quite a lot of midwest stuff and i like it but one of my favourite hooks i got my dad to make for me


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> ive got quite a lot of midwest stuff and i like it but one of my favourite hooks i got my dad to make for me


Can we see a pic?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Can we see a pic?


of the home made one or the midwest stuff?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Homemade


----------

